# Stihl endorsement



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Recently I started working the food plots on my hunting ground and had a need for my gas operated extended reach chainsaw....or pole pruner as some may call it, mine is made by echo and is named "pole pruner" and is an excellent unit, bought it about 8-10 yrs ago.....problem with them is frequency of use. Usually they thing is "borrowed" out when I need it, but this time it was hanging right where is suppose to be.....albeit not working as is usually the case! Have to replace fuel, clean plug, change pull rope, carburetor clean (nowadays just replace), new bar, new chain, etc. This time when I went to fire it up, it's missing the pull rope and assembly......wth, so I inspect and whomever was the last to use it apparently had a problem with the rope and decided to take it off, put the four bolts back in but no recoil assembly....so after pricing the parts to fix the damned thing yet again, I decided to go another route. I have had a few of these babies, an elbow grease powered pruner, none of them have really been worth a crap, get the job done but not fantastic. Check out this one made by Stihl, the best I've ever used, very nice.....heavy duty but not too heavy, sharp, good mechanics, and has super reach.....check it out if you're in the market, none better IMHO and you don't have to do all the other things you have to deal with on a ICE......very slick

And no, I'm not cuttin the downed tree with it.....that's a job for another Stihl....lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a gas powered one, too. It IS very handy, but my little reservoir on the pole saw likes to leak oil. Usually all over my rear floor of my truck, or all over other tools in one of my flatbed toolboxes. Done this since day one.
Thinking about getting an arm powered version.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have an echo power head that I have a chainsaw,hedge trimmer and weedwacker for. It never goes long without me using it for one of these operations. Using it reg keeps the carb clean and the fuel flowing. I am happy with mine.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Always had Stihl saws, but the emissios police have really gotten into how well they perform. The last Stihl I bought, a Stihl Professional Arborist top handle saw (700 bucks) was junk. It went back. I got a Tanaka for a third the price (249 bucks from Baileys Online) that actually has some power. If you want to spend the big dollar, Husquavarna makes a nice top handle Arborist saw, 700 bucks again.

Husky has a neat video on their website with a professional arborist topping a huge oak. Don't attempt what he does, he's a professional but it gives you a good idea of what the saw is capable of in the right hands.

People tend to run chainsaws with dull chains and blame the 'lack of power' on a chain that won't cut. I shapren my chains everytime I use the saws either by hand filing them (with a file guide) or with a Timberline sharpener and I wear Kevlar chainsaw chaps. Chainsaws can really do a job or your epidermis real quick, don't ask how I know....lol. Lets just say 52 stitches and a huge scar to remind me.

Stihl probably don't make the hand pruner, just rebadges it. It's probably a Silky or a Corona.

I have a Silky (from Baileys again). It's light and very useful plus you can change out the saw when it gets dull.

My property is heavily forested round the house so I need tree tools all the time. I even bought a PTO driven wood chipper ro chip up branches and make wood chops for the wife to use in her flower and shrub beds. Beats roasting the wood.. My chipper will handle up to an 8" diameter limb.

I fo all my own tree work, from storm damage to topping. I have climbers, harness, lines and block and tackle to do aerial work. If you have a fear of heights, have it done however. I spent my younger days working for a commercial tree service so I can do the high stuff. I'm used to working aloft.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

All your high quality pre-mix bottles of 2 stroke oil (Stihl, Husky, Echo) all have the correct oil to gas ratio, usually 50-1 or a small bottle to 1 gallon of PREMIUM gasoline or a larger bottle to 2.5 gallons.

I like to mix a gallon at a time, that way it stays fresh and I only use premium because premium tends to have less alcohol in it (ethanol). I'll go to the pump to fill the car, set it on premium and pump a couple gallons into the car and then fill the jug (that gets the cheap alcohol laced regular out of the lines. Then I finish filling the cat with the reset pump and cheap stuff.

All the quality premix bottles will be JASO (Japanese Automotive Standards Organization) certified. JASO is the quality board that sets standards for lubrication quality. All JASO certified pre mix bottles will have fuel stabilizer added as well.

Going that route eliminates the carb issues with letting your fas powered tools set and gummed up carbs from cheap e-gas.

Nothing worse than a saw, weed wacker, lawnmower or chainsaw that won't go because the carb is loaded with goo from e-gas.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You want something really handy? Get the Kombi system from Stihl. A hybrid four stroke engine that runs 2 stroke gas with no oil in the crankcase.

Lots of torque being a four stroke and so far mines started on the first pull no matter the weather.

I have the pole saw for it, hedge trimmer (which will cut 3/4" branches), the edger, weedeater, and the power sweep. I have the one with the rubber flaps while one with bristles is available, I use the power sweep to clean up spilt corn, fertilizer and to get the rocks out of the lawn in the spring from plowing snow.

They have the homeowner model and a professional, needless to say get the professional.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

My hunting partner has one. Big bucks. Ryobi has one too for a bit less.

It appears to me that Stihl is living on it's reputation lately. Most professional loggers have switched to Husky for all but the biggest log bucking jobs. Stihl still makes the biggest, most powerful bucking power head. I have my 30 year old Stihl 075 with a 36" bar if I need a big saw. You can't start it without the compression release or you'll break your fingers on the recoil.

To get any power from a late model Stihl powerhead (2 stroke) you need to modify the muffler right away. Emissions/noise police have really choked them down.

Myself, I'll take a 2 stroke over any 4 stroke saw or tool. Less complex and running 50-1 premix, they don't smoke, plus a 2 stroke is inherently lighter (less components).


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

No doubt about the weight, but the torque is nice, place the pole saw on a branch then hit the throttle and it goes right thru, my two stroke pole wouldn't do that.

I have a Stihl 362 I'm pretty happy with, haven't found the need for more power, I sharpen my chains every time I cut though. I also have a Stihl 460 for the big stuff.

Can't even buy a 075 anymore, they have three big models anymore, a 46x, a 66x and I think they don't even make a 88x anymore because of emissions.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Its so crazy when you think about it. There are really THAT MANY chainsaws running that you need to put emissions on them??Maybe the politicians need to make themselves feel better about the environment as they climb onto their private jet to burn 400 gallons of jet fuel to haul 1 person from point A to point B.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Perhaps they rebadge it but it looks nothing like anything that silky and corona have on the market....I've used the corona and it was definitely a good saw but nothing like this one....not even close, not in build, not in performance, and not in price 

I just bought a new chainsaw as well, my dealer had a few of the pre emissions saws available...

In so far as energy goes, we have stations that sell non ethanol fuel here....mix with Stihl synthetic oil


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

mlappin said:


> No doubt about the weight, but the torque is nice, place the pole saw on a branch then hit the throttle and it goes right thru, my two stroke pole wouldn't do that.
> 
> I have a Stihl 362 I'm pretty happy with, haven't found the need for more power, I sharpen my chains every time I cut though. I also have a Stihl 460 for the big stuff.
> 
> Can't even buy a 075 anymore, they have three big models anymore, a 46x, a 66x and I think they don't even make a 88x anymore because of emissions.


The 075 is plenty of saw for up here. I had an 090G at one time but sold it. It was just too big to handle, it's a 2 man bucking saw. The 75 handles a 36" roller bar with 404 square tooth chipper chain and never slows down, even in oak. I usually use a newer MS with a modded muffler. I can defeat the emissions police. The 75 with that yard long bar and ice breaker chain is a meanacing looking rig,

I've read that the 66's and 88's were plagued with emissions police extreme lean jertting and some were seizing up. Not a good rap.

Somehow Husky has circumvented the emissions police. I know the Swedish built powerheads are bullet proof.

The way it's going, we'll be back to crosscut bucksaws before long........


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Perhaps they rebadge it but it looks nothing like anything that silky and corona have on the market....I've used the corona and it was definitely a good saw but nothing like this one....not even close, not in build, not in performance, and not in price
> 
> I just bought a new chainsaw as well, my dealer had a few of the pre emissions saws available...
> 
> In so far as energy goes, we have stations that sell non ethanol fuel here....mix with Stihl synthetic oil


Not around these parts. The only non e fuel you'll get here comes in a can and Stihl and Husky dealers sell it. The lowest percentage e fuel here is BP Premium and than that, it's all weasel pee.

I bought one of those little glass beakers that tell me the amount of alcohol in the gas I use. Never check the car, but check the power equipment gas all the time, especially the 2 stroke premix.

I religiously add Marine Stabil (blue) to my gasoline can prior to filling it, but then I use Caterpillar lubricity addifive in all my diesel too. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> Not around these parts. The only non e fuel you'll get here comes in a can and Stihl and Husky dealers sell it. The lowest percentage e fuel here is BP Premium and than that, it's all weasel pee.
> 
> I bought one of those little glass beakers that tell me the amount of alcohol in the gas I use. Never check the car, but check the power equipment gas all the time, especially the 2 stroke premix.
> 
> I religiously add Marine Stabil (blue) to my gasoline can prior to filling it, but then I use Caterpillar lubricity addifive in all my diesel too. Better safe than sorry.


http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=MI

Nowhere near any of these?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I second the Kombi for a powerhead. Other brands have them as well (split shaft). One motor for multiple tasks works for me on this. Trimmer, pole saw, blower for me.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=MI
> 
> Nowhere near any of these?


Britton which is 5 miles but it's racing gas, 110 octane. The next closest one is 30 miles, Adrian. Somehow, I don't believe my Zero Turn or my saws and weed wacker would snuggle up to 110 octane. The bulk of the places in Michigan are marina's. Boats don't like e-gas either.

I gas in Ohio, one it's at least 10 cents per gallon cheaper because we have a 10 cent surcharge on fuel and BP in Ohio and two, premium 93 octane is gasoline not e-gas (BP).

Here's a good one... I buy my farm diesel in Ohio, fill my pickup's 110 gallon bed tank with on road non dyed diesel because on road is cheaper in Ohio than off road is in Michigan and I'm 15 miles from the Ohio line. Kind of wacky but it's usually a couple cents cheaper for pump diesel in Ohio than farm diesel in Michigan.

I've never figured that one out. I do know that mid Michigan farmers are getting screwed.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

News flash....It ain't just the mid Michigan farmers that get banged on a regular basis....

I believe I would still by the farm diesel, cant you buy the dyed fuel even cheaper in OH or do you have to jump through some hoops to buy dyed fuel in OH?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=MI
> 
> Nowhere near any of these?


Nice link....


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Don't you just love chain saw talk. It's kind of like the whole Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge debate.

Right now I run an old fleet of Stihl saws, but I think that is about to change. I'm thinking of switching over to Dolmar. Those are some damn nice saws. A buddy of mine has a Dolmar 7900 thats ported and with a 36" bar it will cut right up there with his 088, but with less weight & so much nicer to run. I'm thinking of switching to a Dolamr 5100 with A 16" bar for liming & a 7900 with a 20" & 24" bar for everything else.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> News flash....It ain't just the mid Michigan farmers that get banged on a regular basis....
> 
> I believe I would still by the farm diesel, cant you buy the dyed fuel even cheaper in OH or do you have to jump through some hoops to buy dyed fuel in OH?


The only way I know of anymore to get off road diesel anymore if to have a supplier bring it out. I would assume that one of the local supplier would deliver, but for 100 gal it wouldn't be worth it. They would probably want a 500 gal load at least.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

*Don't you just love chain saw talk. It's kind of like the whole Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge debate.*

No debate with me. It's a tool, not a love affair, My comment was based on the fact that new Stihls are really downtrodden by the emissions mandates.

Sort of like Tier 4 Final tractors. At least with a chainsaw, you can 'modify' the defeciency. Not so with a Tier 4 Final tractor, or truck. Too complex and computer controlled.

On fuel, I'm about to scrap my 500 gallon bulk tank, it just takes up room and never gets filled anymore.. Time to go to the scrap yard.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> News flash....It ain't just the mid Michigan farmers that get banged on a regular basis....
> 
> I believe I would still by the farm diesel, cant you buy the dyed fuel even cheaper in OH or do you have to jump through some hoops to buy dyed fuel in OH?


Farm dyed diesel is an issue because Michigan obliquely decided to add a 'recovery assessment per gallon' which Ohio don't so I can't have an Ohio based supplier deliver to my Michigan address because they don't want to do the extra paperwork....and I don't blame them. I just go to the truckstop in Toledo and fill the bed tank and call it good.

Lots of things about this state I'd just as soon not have to deal with but the land I own is here so leaving is difficult. Where else can you drive on roads that resemble a bombed out runway..... every day, pay insane gas prices and listen to the politico's whine about how they have no funds to fix the infrastructure..... I can't figure that one out, but then I'm not politically savvy.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> I'll go to the pump to fill the car, set it on premium and pump a couple gallons into the car and then fill the jug (that gets the cheap alcohol laced regular out of the lines. Then I finish filling the cat with the reset pump and cheap stuff.


Thanks for making me feel like a big dummy.  It has never crossed my mind that most of these pumps nowadays all feed into one nozzle and the first gallon or so is fuel from the previous sale.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> I've read that the 66's and 88's were plagued with emissions police extreme lean jertting and some were seizing up. Not a good rap.


Yah, that's why you need the older models instead of the newest, my 460 has more umph than the hired mans 462.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Fowllife said:


> The only way I know of anymore to get off road diesel anymore if to have a supplier bring it out. I would assume that one of the local supplier would deliver, but for 100 gal it wouldn't be worth it. They would probably want a 500 gal load at least.


I paid 3.45/ in PA for dyed fuel delivered to my 500g tank. 
On road is $3.39/ g across the bridges in New Jersey. 
I thought about buying a single axle fuel trailer and driving over to NJ to buy dyed fuel (probably about $3/g), but from what I'm hearing, I would have to get a hazmat endorsement on my CDL to haul 500g over the road.

As of 1/1/2014, PA became a state with one of the highest fuel taxes in the country. On road is about $3.80/g right now.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Absolutely correct. DOT (Federal Regulations) state that any HM commodity over 5,000 pounds aggregate requires not only a HM endorsement on a Class Aor B CDL, as well as placcards on the transporting vehicle, front, back and both sides in plain view.

I have every endorsemnt but HM beecause of the hassle. You have to submit to a background check, take th test (no biggie) and renew the HM enforsement every 2 years (here in Michigan), not sure about PA.... You pay for the background check. It's an FBI database check.

Why you don't need a HM endorsement for your (or my) pickup box tank, it's less than 5000 pounds.

Finally,any on road fuel carrying container that falls under the over 5000 pound threshold has to be inspected yearly by a qualified technician (and that costs too..)

There is no easy way out. The gummit has it sewed up and/or fill your 100 gallon mobile tank and be happy. Thats what I do. Michigan fuel taxes are stupid and off road has a recovery surcharge. It's actually cheaper for me to buy on road in Ohio (15 miles away) than it is to buy off road here in Michigan so I get it 100 gallon at a time. You have to be creative today....


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I paid $3.06 for off road delivered last week.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

Go big or go home  All of mine are ported. I need to add a 362C this winter.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

CRE10 said:


> Go big or go home  All of mine are ported. I need to add a 362C this winter.


Looks like you need a new "utility" can. I hate spill proof cans.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Looks like you need a new "utility" can. I hate spill proof cans.


You can get the 'fixer spouts and vents on Flea Bayto make the Pelosi cans useable....


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Thats my whole rub with Stihl. In the 'old days', Stihl was the power saw. Today, to get power you have to mod the saw and that's BS.

Another reason why I keep my 075. It has balls in stock form. No mods needed.

I bought and took back a top of the line Stihl professional arborist top handle saw that would not pull a 10" bar though hardwood. There is no excuse for that, especially at 700 bucks.

I realize that Stihl has brand loyality, but I want a saw that works, not a wall flower.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Looks like you need a new "utility" can. I hate spill proof cans.


Actually those aren't bad and work really well. I'm buying whatever No Spill Jill is selling


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

ARD Farm said:


> Thats my whole rub with Stihl. In the 'old days', Stihl was the power saw. Today, to get power you have to mod the saw and that's BS.
> 
> Another reason why I keep my 075. It has balls in stock form. No mods needed.
> 
> ...


Not really sure what you mean. Stihl still dominates the market and everyone has to follow under the same emissions laws in the US. The 261 and 440/441 are the most popular saws in the US. They have played with the strato exhaust to be within emissions and be powerful. I think you will find that many people are liking the 362C more the the 562XP and some that said the 372xp was the greatest 70cc saw ever are kind of backtracking after running a 441C. Sure Husky has had auto tune longer, but Stihl is picking up steam with the C models. Stihl has not had the auto tune issues that Husky did either. The 562xp right now is having some major carb issue on it.

261 has more grunt than a 550, but the 550 is more zippy.

Many are saying the 362 is stronger once broken in than the legendary in between 60cc 562

The 441C is quite popular now too.

But I won't bother arguing because once people are set on a brand or one with lack of power or durability they can't be swayed. I appreciate a nice Husky, but for me it makes more sense to run Stihls.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not 'set' on any brand actually concerning saws or ag equipment, I'm 'set' on what works,

From what have seen, yes manufaturers are in compliance with noise and emission mandates, but some have 'exceeeded the mandates, Stihl is one.

Not an issue with me and I have Stihl power tools, not just saws, powerheads..

Far as 'dominating' the market, that remains to be seen and intrepretered by the buyer as there are other just as viable brands out there and in some segments (like professional atborists saws) better altrnatives. Example, Husky produces a better balanced more use friendly top handle with a better power to weight ratio than Stihl does. Priced about the same, around 700 bucks street price, it's not a saw that a homeowner would buy and it's not supposed to be, but, and again in my opinion (because I've had a chance to use both.in actual conditions (up in the air, in a tree), the Husky is a better saw.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

ARD Farm said:


> I'm not 'set' on any brand actually concerning saws or ag equipment, I'm 'set' on what works,
> 
> *From what have seen, yes manufaturers are in compliance with noise and emission mandates, but some have 'exceeeded the mandates, Stihl is one.*
> 
> ...


Do you have any evidence of Stihl exceeding mandates? I'm going to call BS on that 

Not a chance that the Husky is more popular than the 200 and 201T.

Husky has the market on 60cc with the 562. They are losing the market for the 70cc 372. For 50cc and top handle Stihl has the market.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

CRE10 said:


> Do you have any evidence of Stihl exceeding mandates? *I'm going to call BS on that*
> 
> Not a chance that the Husky is more popular than the 200 and 201T.
> 
> Husky has the market on 60cc with the 562. They are losing the market for the 70cc 372. For 50cc and top handle Stihl has the market.


*You* .....stated it in a previous post, I didn't......quote.....Go big or go home  *All of mine are ported*. I need to add a 362C this winter......end quote...

And of course the many You Tube video's of muffler modifications as so documentation concerning Stihl's adoption of noise criteria is widely available....

I don't want to play with saw engines or for that matter tractor engines or any engine for that matter. Not my idea of fun. I buy a tool or tractor expecting it to perform it's intended task, no more, no less.

This will be my last comment on the subject as obviously you want to argue brands and candidly, I don't care as I stated earlier on.

My only 'dog in the game' is, it's my money and I buy what I feel is the best bang for the buck. I had personal experince with the new Stihl top handle aerial saw and it's a dog. I now longer have it, nor do I want one again. As an aside, I didn't buy a Husky either.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Does Husky own Jonsered? I know there's some loggers around here carrying Jonsered in their trucks.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Not sure Bonfire...

I found it interesting that for years, TSC carried Husquavara and all of a sudden, it was Jonsered. I know nothing about them. Maybe someone else can shed some light on that.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

CRE10 said:


> Actually those aren't bad and work really well. I'm buying whatever No Spill Jill is selling


I guess for a chainsaw that could be ok. Filling one up with 5 gallons of diesel and dumping it is another story. I will say my no spill diesel can is probably worse and slower than Jills there. Venting and mod spout helped but still doesn't hold a candle to my jegs cans.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

ARD Farm said:


> *You* .....stated it in a previous post, I didn't......quote.....Go big or go home  *All of mine are ported*. I need to add a 362C this winter......end quote...
> 
> And of course the many You Tube video's of muffler modifications as so documentation concerning Stihl's adoption of noise criteria is widely available....
> 
> ...


Do you honestly think Stihl is the only saw company mandated by the EPA? That's very silly and quite naive. That would be like saying Ford has to abide by the EPA, but Dodge and Chevy have free reign.

No matter what brand of saw it benefits from a muffler mod and porting. No matter what brand I own it will be muffler modded and ported. Every brand is constricted at the muffler due to the EPA.

Husky probably has the most muffler modded saws due to auto tune and people not knowing how to tune a carb.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

Bonfire said:


> Does Husky own Jonsered? I know there's some loggers around here carrying Jonsered in their trucks.


They are the same besides some Jreds use a small bar mount where the Husky uses a large bar mount. Then the handles on the Jreds aren't the same angle as the Husky.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> I guess for a chainsaw that could be ok. Filling one up with 5 gallons of diesel and dumping it is another story. I will say my no spill diesel can is probably worse and slower than Jills there. Venting and mod spout helped but still doesn't hold a candle to my jegs cans.


Probably true. For saws and weedeaters they work great.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

But the gummit says it's a no-no. For the life of me, I can't see any advantage (other than spilling gas all over,) to a new approved can versus th old style.

I just don't get it. Like the PA and OSHA, degreed wannabes writing inane regulations to make life harder and less productive......

I'll take Jill and her can anyday.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Scumbag low life Lawyers and stupid people took them out. Oh the degredation of America. It is well in force.

http://www.facesoflawsuitabuse.org/2012/12/the-last-week-how-lawsuits-doomed-an-american-icon/


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Good link, I have 2 of them, alive and well. I did not know that (went bankrupt). That is a hard documentary to watch.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

A little history!

At the end of the seventies, all three Swedish chainsaw manufacturers, Partner, Husqvarna and Jonsered, were bought by Electrolux. The new owners decided that Partner from now on was to be marketed solely as a semi-pro and hobby brand.

The new range soon proved to be a success. Among the best-sellers were the tractors and a lightweight trimmer called Colibri. In 2003, the brand introduced lawnmowers with large rear wheels in Europe, a rare design development for this product category. In 2006, Electrolux disposed of its garden brands, including Partner, and they were all collected in the newly formed company Husqvarna AB.

I hope this helps explain the Husky & Jonsereds similarities!

Dave


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

This guy is doing pretty good from the looks of his age. Looks to be wielding a Stihl 090 but not sure.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Living dangerously too. No Kevlar chaps, no safery glassses either. It's a 90. I believe it's a 90G. Heelluva log.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

A little update on the Cheap Tanaka I bought this summer (220 bucks at Baileys with a 14" roller nose Oregon bar and chain).

Maybe it's the Timberline Sharpener because I sharpen it after every use, or the saw, but it's a little powerhouse. We just got done taking down a huge willow on the back 40 and all the in tree work was the Tanaka. We had to limb it out because of a building and powerlines.

Works great in a treee, starts one pull everytime and it's light (about 7 pounds with th 14" bar). Harness on, climbers in and reach across one handed and limb....

Trunk(s) and bucking was all Stihls' but I ran the piss out of the Tanaka. The buddy that helped me was so impressed, he's ordering one for himself.

Ran everything (except the trunks) through the chipper. My chipper will do 10", thats about it.

Ate dinner, took a very hot shower and 5 Ibuprofen. I'm sore as hell. I did this stuff 35 years ago (for a living and I have all the rigging yet), but this post 60 year old body ain't built for that anymore.

I have another to do in a couple weeks, just as big (about 60 feet to the crown).....

I'd rather be haying.....  But I can still cut the mustard (with Ben Gay of course).....


----------

